
Breakthrough: Scientists have built a fully-functional mouse heart - jonbaer
http://io9.com/researchers-have-re-built-a-beating-mouse-heart-from-hu-1134672119
======
jcfrei
The title is misleading; what was achieved here was the repopulation of
decellularized mouse hearts with human cells, which is very different from
building a fully-functional mouse heart.

~~~
ekianjo
That's io9 and "they come from the future" so they know better than you :)

io9 is just another science tabloid, I would not trust what they write too
much in the first place. I doubt most of their writers have any academic
knowledge of Science, but I could be wrong.

~~~
Lewton
I wish hn would just go ahead and ban io9, extremetech and any other site that
feels it's necessary to claim a game changing scientific breakthrough happens
every single day

~~~
cfontes
Second that...

------
frozenport
Also a good one: Scientists grow teeth from human urine because why the hell
not [http://io9.com/scientists-grow-teeth-from-human-urine-
becaus...](http://io9.com/scientists-grow-teeth-from-human-urine-because-why-
the-963290464)

------
Felix21
I envision a future where people would be able to buy organs off the shelf in
hospitals.

Not just people who need transplants, but athletes for example could go an
upgrade to a bigger heart for more endurance.

I don't know if thats scary or exciting, but we'll see.

------
lifeisstillgood
The WHO predicts that by 2050 suicide will be the leading cause of death in
the West, as we will have conquered heart failure and cancer, but not
depression. It got a bit of ridicule - but seeing this, it seems WHO is
rounding third base.

~~~
ximeng
Any link? Couldn't find this study.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Embarrassingly neither can I - It was a newspaper infographic from a few years
ago, but the main call was the expectation we could beat heart disease and
cancer and just be left with self-harm, at least in the "west"

The projections here :
[http://www.who.int/healthinfo/global_burden_disease/projecti...](http://www.who.int/healthinfo/global_burden_disease/projections/en/)

are for 2030, but show self-harm is ranked 16 globally behind, and I summarise
badly, 7 heart + diet diseases (incl diabetes), 2 sanitation diseases
(diarrhea), 4 cancers, Aids and cars.

So if we cure heart diseases and cancers by 2050, self harm will leap to the
top for a modern Western world. So I am guessing I did not hallucinate it, but
no, sadly, I do not keep a good bookmark list.

I will try and find the original article.

------
IlPeach
Finally I don't have to buy batteries anymore for my mouse.

